# طلب برنامج لادارة الصيانة



## gaberr2000 (25 مايو 2009)

نحن شركة لدينا ما يزيد عن 100 معدة مختلفة الاحجام . نرغب في برنامج لتنظيم و ترتيب امو الصيانة للمراسلة [email protected]


----------



## bright face (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم مااذا تقصد بطلبك أعلاه

هل تريد خطة عمل أو هيكلة تنظيمية أو ماذا 

وضح أكثر


----------



## ahmad fadi (21 يناير 2010)

نحن مجموعه هندسيه نقوم بتنفيذ مختلف انواع المشاريع و لدينا عدد كبير من الاليات ونقوم باستئجار العديد من الاليات ايضا واريد برنامج يساعد في ادارة وضبط الصيانه بجميع اشكالها (اليوميه -الدوريه ) وحساب التكاليف (الصيانه واجور الفنيين واجور السائقين والاداريين والمهندسين ) لحساب ارباح المعدات ومعدل استثمارها وكذلك ضبط عملية الاستئجار والتقليل منها وربط استجرار قطع التبديل بالمستودعات انشاء مستودع للسكراب وامكانية الاستفاده من بعض القطع المستبدله


----------



## ع.الغنام (23 يناير 2010)

بعض برامج الصيانة المجانية
http://www.plant-maintenance.com/freestuff/index.shtml


----------



## abue tycer (31 يناير 2010)

الموقع ادناه يعطي برامج للصيانة demo version software

http://www.maintenance-software.eu/html/free_demo_version_html
يمكن الاطلاع على البرامج للمصانع ومعرفة مدى ما يلائمكم ومراسلة الموقع لغرض شراء حق استخدام البرنامج
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## القطب السيد (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الماجدي66 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا موقع لبرامج تجريبية ممكن الاستفادة منها
http://www.cogz.com/


----------



## Engineerbadr (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للافاده ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------

